# Marlin vs. Savage for .22 rifle?



## Hunter 8282

I am looking for a new "every day" .22 rifle. Something right around $150. I am going back and forth between a Savage 64G or a Marlin 60SSK (Syn Stock/Stainless). I am not opposed to a bolt action. I guess I sort of prefer the tublar magazine vs. a regular magazine.
Does anyone have any comments on either of these rifles or another suggestion to look at?

Thanks,
Hunter 8282


----------



## bubo2069

I have never shot the Savage or Marlin, but I do own a Ruger 10/22 RB(blued barrel, hardwood stock). I like the 10/22 b/c of all the after market stuff, its good if you don't like somthing on the 10/22 you usually can find a different part(i.e. stock, barrel, trigger, etc...) pretty cheaply. If I were to get one of the two you mentioned, I would get the Marlin Model 60SS, thats the one with the stainless barrel and laminated stock, but I have no idea on the price range of the Marlin. I was going to get my 10/22 on sale for $139.99 at dunhams but they were out so I went to Gander Mountain and they price matched . I would check dunhams if you're interested on a 10/22, b/c they always seem to have the 10/22 RB on sale. One quick note about the Savage, I have heard the triggers really suck, and you can't fix them very easily nor get a new one. 

Well good luck on whatever you choose, if you have any questions about the 10/22, feel free to email me or post your question here, b/c I usually check out the forum daily


----------



## The Nailer

Hunter 8282, I don't own either rifle in .22 but, I do have both brands in different calibers. I am sure both would be a quailty gun and give you years of enjoyment. 

I own a Savage MD10 Tactic in .223. Yes their triggers could be better but, they can be replaced. I personally think the Savage is one of the ugliest rifles ever made, but what a shooter. Go to any varmint site such as www.varminthunters.com and you'll hear one testimonial after another regarding their out of the box accuracy. For the price they are hard to beat. Are there other rifles as good, you bet, but none as economical as the Savage. 

That's my $.02. 

Good luck and good hunting w/ whatever you choose.


----------



## splittoe

I've got the Savage, but would trade for a model 60 marlin or better yet a ruger 10/22 anyday.
First of all the clip is tough on the bullets lead nose when you load it ( it often deforms the bullet by shaving some lead off) I tried to smooth the edge off, but that only made the gun misload all the time (jam) I got a new clip, but it is still hard on the bullets. 
Secondly the bolt handle (if that is what you call it on a semi-auto)is small and round , kinda making it hard to chamber the first round or empty the chamber. My son couldn't do it at all until he was 14.


----------



## Brock

Ruger 10/22 is the best!


----------



## south308

Hunter, having owned a Marlin 25MN and now a Savage MKII-LV I think they are all very similar but the Savage got a better trigger.

Good Luck!


----------



## sargent

my first gun was a Marlin .22 with the tube fed magazine. it holds 18 rounds and I have a tubular magazine loader which allows me to load the magazine easier than by hand. It shoots well, is very accurate and has a reasonable cost. However if I were to buy another .22 rifle it would be the Ruger 10/22 since there are so many aftermarket assessories which I can't find for the Marlin.


----------



## Hunter 8282

Well, after looking at a lot of different .22s, I am leaning towards the Ruger 10/22 All Weather. 

I like the fact that there are a lot of after market parts available, and the fact that I have a a Ruger MKII 512 .22 pistol, and a Ruger MKII M77 in .270 Win, I thought I would try a 10/22!

Thanks to all those who offered advice and suggestions. My next toy will be a rifle to fill the gap between a .22 and the 270 Win! This rifle will be a bolt action, and I'll be looking for a tack driver! I am thinking either .223 or 243 because I'd like to stay with popular, widely available calibers (but am open to suggestions)!


----------



## Neapolis

I have a Marlin lever action .22 model 39A and I love it. If I were buying a new .22 today though I think I would get a Ruger 10/22. The list of available goodies for them is seemingly endless.


----------



## BEAGLEMAN

Hunter 8282,
I've had a Ruger 10/22 for 20 years and I can't imagine any gun being more reliable or accurate for the price. Talk to a gunsmith about it and see what they have to say.
Tom


----------



## bocephus

i reccomend the ruger 10/22. mine is a wood stock with stainless barell and 4 power scope. i love it. its a tackdriver and really small and light.


----------



## twoteal

I have 2 marlin model 60's a savage MKII-LV, marlin 882ssv .22wmf and a ruger 10/22 sporter while the are all good guns the ruger is by far the best but if I had to pick from the marlin and the savage I'd pick the savage hands down for accuracy. Marlin uses micro groove rifleing while it is good it tends to foul alot faster hurting your accuracy. Go for the savage in a bolt the clip isn't that bad and the gun is a blast to snipe bushytails with. just my.02


----------



## bigair

I own both a marlin and a ruger. Go for the ruger 10/22.


----------



## Garden Bay

Ruger 10/22 gets my vote too. Mine is stainless steel with a laminated stock and topped with a 4 x 32 scope.
As far as your next toy between the .22 and the .270, good luck. There are a lot of choices and I've been trying to convince my wife I need one of each for years now.:lol: One I especially like is my .257 Roberts, but the ammo is more expensive than the two calibers you mentioned. Since I reload all my stuff, that's a non issue for me. There are a lot of good ones to choose from, Best of luck to you!


----------

